# NYCichlids web site hacked!



## teknikAL (Sep 30, 2005)

I was looking for the NYCichlids web site/forum and a crzy hacker skin popped up! 

Anyone have any info?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's been like that all day. Happened a couple months ago too. Haven't heard anything. Too bad with the NJAS Auction tomorrow.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Web Sites can have difficulty from time to time and these problems often turn out to be nothing in the end. I'm sure the problem will be resolved in short order and that site will be back up if it was popular and the webmaster/owner wants to maintain it.

The general aquaria section is reserved for discussion of aquarium related topics regardless of merit. Thread will be closed for this reason alone. Thanks


----------

